# Hypoallergenic food for my cat



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

One of my cats, Mittens, hasn't been well since Christmas. It started with him hiding and sleeping all the time, loosing a large amount of hair and running a fever. He was on antibiotics for a week and that helped a lot but didn't solve the whole problem. His fever broke and he started eating more and was more himself but was still losing hair. Back to the vet we went and they thought it was either allergies or hyperthyroidism. Well his blood work came back saying his thyroid is fine so we're thinking it allergies. He's now on hypoallergenic cat food. The only brand my vet had was Medi-cal. I'm going shopping to on Monday and I'm going to pick up more food for him. 

For anyone that has had experience with this what brand do you like the best? I won't have a great selection to pick from but I know the Global Foods here has some to pick from.

Thanks


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Vet type situation wise, they will always recommend Hills or Medi-cal HP(hypoallergenic). There are a few ways of looking at it, those foods will never change their formula and have usually gone through food trials.

But then there are always foods like Natural Balance. I switched my old dog onto NB when he started showing skin problems and it did seem to help.(mind you, he succumbed to cancerous problems before we could really see a huge difference), but it definitely helped.

I also found an old old thread on a different board on hypoallergenic foods that other people have tried with their cats. http://www.thecatsite.com/t/157215/hypoallergenic-cat-food-prescription-or-store-bought. Taking more of a look around at that site, perhaps they could give you more choices and more people who have used different hypoallergenic foods.


----------



## nyaraa (Nov 28, 2012)

One of my cats has food allergies, His lip would start to swell on the side. I switched him to natural balance limited ingredients (per vet recommendation) and he is doing great. I choose the green pea and duck one, since duck isn't used alot, there is less of a chance that a cat might have allergies to it. I read that some cats are having allergies to salmon, which is another of their flavors, and i don't remember the 3rd flavor the natural balance limited ingredients comes in. I love the green pea and duck food though, there fur is sooo much softer and looks so much prettier, and they eat less of it then the Costco brand I used to have them on. Yay for higher quality foods.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you both!! I hope to find something a bit less expensive than the Medi-cal, its $81 for a big bag at the vets, and since I have two cats eating it it could get a bit expensive. I think I'll try the Natural Balance green pea and duck since the Medi-cal is duck and potato and seems to be working good.


----------

